# materials about wireline



## vanished (7 يوليو 2011)

Salam Guys,


Soon EnshaAllha, I will be joining an oil&gas service company as a field engineer, wireline segment


I would like somebody to help with some materials in regards to wireline, basic to advanced



Thanks a lot in advance
​


----------

